

Your website is not a project ... and your project is not a startup - zbruhnke
http://www.zachbruhnke.com/your-website-is-not-a-project-and-your-project-is-not-a-startup

======
burrows
"Since I have spent the better part of my adult life in and around databases i
will be the first person to tell you... there is very little you can build
without them."

Seems that he just decided to entirely ignore systems programming, embedded
device development, firmware development, etc.

This statement is in dire need of a qualifier.

~~~
zbruhnke
lol i did not decide to ignore any of the things mentioned here ... simply
put, I was saying that I tie most things back into databases both in
programming and within my mind, I often think in relation to databases and how
they can interact with each other.

my apologies for not expressing well enough that they do not do much all on
their own or really even exist for that matter without several other factors.
However my lack of recognition in the post was not a reflection of my
understanding. sorry if it seemed that way

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
While databases are powerful, to think that they are a necessary component for
all types of work is a rather limited point of view. I have to say that less
than 10% of my programming work involves or interacts with databases of any
significant kind.

Perhaps your experience, despite your claims, is insufficiently broad to
recognise other possibilities.

~~~
zbruhnke
Again I did not say "All things tie into databases" I simply said I tie most
things back into databases because thats how my mind works.

I sold a company which wrote sharepoint plugins ... there were no database
functions needed there, rather it was giving a database more functionality.

I recognize many things do not rely on databases in a significant way and
perhaps my experience is not sufficiently broad, however I certainly am
capable of recognizing other possibilities

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
OK, I guess I just don't understand you. Let's take a simple example -
programming a toaster.

How do you tie that back into a database?

------
robdor
This is very similar to the arguments in the game dev community defining
whether one has ascended from hobbyist to indie status. It's nothing more than
an infantile attempt to stroke the egos of the people who consider themselves
in the upper-most status.

If somebody misnaming their "waste of server space", "project" or "startup"
according to your personal definition offends _you_ then well, that's your
problem, not mine. Suck it up and learn to deal with it.

------
rewind
I've seen the silly "start-up vs. project" debate rage on and on, to no end,
but I have NEVER seen someone try to define what a "project" is and isn't. Are
you actually serious???

~~~
Legion
Your collection of HTML, CSS, and server-side scripts thrown onto an Apache
server is not a website!

------
famblycat
If someone gets violent or even offended because of what I call something I
worked on for a couple days and threw on the web, then I'd say they've got the
bigger problem.

------
willpower101
First iteration of twitter was a side "project" that was built in an
afternoon. End of argument.

------
RobMcCullough
My latest project, is building multiple websites, to test product ideas, that
I would someday like to start up into a business. Due to the fact that I left
my day job, this is proper usage of the terms...I think =)

------
JSig
How about a website that will aid in classifying your something as either a
nothing, project or a startup?

OK. I think I've just found my new startup. YC look out!

------
georgieporgie
_Your website that you threw together in a couple of hours, that is NOT a
project, and it certainly is not a startup._

Seriouly? So, a project is defined as an ongoing, methodical task, which
extends minimally beyond some undefined amount of time?

If you're a tech person, you know that the "couple of hours" may well
represent months of idea gestation, followed by two hours of very precise
execution based upon, say, ten years of professional experience. Also,
consider that any non-trivial website will require ongoing maintenance (try
hosting any user-generated content, which instantly puts you in the anti-spam
business), and you soon realize that a "two hour project/startup" is likely
much, much more than that.

As for startup vs project, 'startup' means you consider yourself to be
starting a business. That can mean a lot of things. I can just as easily say
you need two million in funding and five signed "rock star" devs before I'd
consider you a startup.

------
grumpybaglady
This really speaks to me.

